# lack of power international 510 wheel loader



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

I have a payloader that has seem to suddenly lost alot of its power. It will gain some power back after 30-60 minutes of use. Its as if something is holding it back. Checked to make sure the pbrake wasn't sticking. drained fluids and changed filter. Machine is 30 years old owned since new but only has 1600 hrs...


----------



## exmarkdude (Feb 8, 2003)

If its diesel could be gelled fuel, water or dirt in in fuel filter, bad fuel, water in fuel, air in the fuel lines (my skid steer was doing the same thing...fixed and runs great now!). Fuel lines were rubbing against the engine and wore a small hole in the line...was sucking air and losing power. If you loosen the fuel cap, does that make a difference?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

ck the air cleaner, might be plugged up or frozen.
ck the turbo, if its got one. play in the compressor wheel
if its acting up, how does it run?? can you crack one of the injector lines and try to see if any air is coming out?
what kind of injection pump?? had one that had a prescreen on one of the lines that we never knew was there and it was plugged


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for the input. Seems the general thought from everyone and myself is a fuel issue. I will check all fuel items and let you know if its fixed......or not.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey b. If you need any help. Gimmie a txt ill see if I can give you a hand with it


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

If u have any rubber fuel lines on it check if they r swollen up and restricting fuel


----------



## fnltch (Sep 3, 2004)

check fuel pressure after the fuel pump and the at the injector pump. could be sucking air.


----------

